# Lol Weird Dream



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I had a dream that I went to a pet store and asked to pick up a little boy hedgie who wasn't so little. He was like the size of a 15lb dog. I just remember yelling at them for an improper cage.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'd hate to see Larry try to make that wheel! :shock: :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Lmao well the pet store didn't have a wheel for him  but it'd be a HUGE wheel xP


----------

